# Do UGGs stretch?



## peacocky

I'm wanting to get a pair of chocolate or black UGGs for work this winter.  I tried them on today and the 8 fit, but if I wanted to wear socks (for snowy weather), I would need to go with the 9.  What I want to know is, do they stretch?  I really don't want to wear a boot that flops up and down when I don't wear socks with them.


----------



## QueenMaa

My sisters and my mom each have a pair of Uggs and they said they don't stretch. 

Uggs usually run big though. You might just want to go with the 9 if it's a better fit.


----------



## melikemochi

I dont know if this makes sense but they dont stretch but they seem to get looser... in my experience at least. The actual shoe doesnt stretch but the inside is really fluffy and cushiony when you get them new but with wear..... it flattens a bit and becomes not as fluffy. When I purchased mine... it was a TIGHT fit. But they didnt have the next size up so I settled. Now, it fits nicely with a bit of extra room.


----------



## peacocky

The thing is, is that the 9 flops up and down but the 8, my toe reaches the end and wouldn't be comfortable with socks.  Maybe UGG's aren't meant for my feet.


----------



## ClareBC

Mine were exactly like that, toe at the end, but after a bit of wear they fit perfectly - the bigger size would have been floppy.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ClareBC said:


> Mine were exactly like that, toe at the end, but after a bit of wear they fit perfectly - the bigger size would have been floppy.


 
totally agree.  I am a 9/9.5. And I have size 8 uggs.


----------



## jadecee

It's exactly like what *melikemochi* said!  I wouldn't get the one that's already too big for you.  The leather itself doesn't stretch, but the "fluff" inside becomes less "fluffy" with wear so you actually end up getting more room.  

One that is "Just Right" new will become "just right with a bit of room" very soon!


----------



## shelbell77

Exactly..no stretch..just less fluffy losens them.  BUT...even in the coldest of winter....you DON'T need socks!  In fact...I've done both ways...and I'm warmer and more comfortable without them.


----------



## purse_fanatic

I have a pair of Uggs, I'm normally a 6.5 or 7 and I sized down to a 5. The sales associates will tell you to size down depending on which pair you get.


----------



## peacocky

I guess I'll go for the 8.  Now to decide which color....chocolate or black?  LOL


----------



## peacocky

purse_fanatic said:


> I have a pair of Uggs, I'm normally a 6.5 or 7 and I sized down to a 5. The sales associates will tell you to size down depending on which pair you get.


The SA I had said, "an 8? or a 9?!?!?!"  Like I had HUGE monster feet or something ush:


----------



## uhkiwi

sorry to hijack but my mom bought a pair for me on monster sale (less than $30!!) and there was a mad rush for them so she got me an 8--I wear a 7.5 so do you think this will be a problem? would socks or tights or something make this better? I know Uggs are meant to be worn barefoot...


----------



## melikemochi

I think 8 will be ok. I wear mine with socks because I know my feet sweat... not to gross anyone out.. and i like to keep them in tip top condition so I wear socks so the sweat does not get directly onto the nice fluffy clean inside.


----------



## samy

I'm ussually a 6.5 and i wear a 6 in uggs.


----------



## ValleyO

allison said:


> The SA I had said, "an 8? or a 9?!?!?!" Like I had HUGE monster feet or something ush:


 
That's terrible! I think the average woman is a size 7 or 8, so it's not gigantic at all! My mom wears 10; hell, Paris Hilton wears 11's! Even my grandmother, who is rather petite, wears an 8.


----------



## chanelbabe5

They are VERY roomy and comfortable, unlike other boots that are tight. I think they are *for sure* worth it.


----------



## Roo

Uggs are made to be worn WITHOUT socks- so get the smaller pair.  The sheepskin interiors are designed to mold to your bare foot and wick away moisture.  They became popular in Australia years ago because surfers would put them on their bare feet right after surfing.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^ I could never wear them without socks. Too icky for me, but I've only ever needed a thin pair of cotton socks - anything thicker and my feet would have melted.


----------



## purexelegance

allison said:


> The thing is, is that the 9 flops up and down but the 8, my toe reaches the end and wouldn't be comfortable with socks.  Maybe UGG's aren't meant for my feet.



Yeah I know what you mean. I got a pair of tall boots (10) on ebay for like 30 dollars and then I have another pair of short boots (8) and I realized how much tighter the 8s are.

The 10s flop on me and when I tried on the 9s... it also flops. So I have no idea either. I think I would rather go with the form fitting 8 because people mostly wear their uggs without socks.


----------



## Jadore

allison said:


> The SA I had said, "an 8? or a 9?!?!?!"  Like I had HUGE monster feet or something ush:






hahah I have a pair of size 9 black short uggs!. I usually wear a size9,so I got a size 9,they are a bit roomy but I love them!. Do any of you guys know if  uggs shrink abit when they get wet?. My grandma that is a size 10W tried on one of my size 9,and one pair is a tad bit loose on me:s


----------



## Swanky

I agre w/ Roo, they're specifically for wearing sans socks. . . mine loosened/stretched.  I'm buying a new pair this year and I'm buying a size smaller.


----------



## Megs

I have a 10 in UGGS!!!! So I have the huge monster feet here!! They don't really stretch much at all in size... so they might now be for you :cry: You can buyt he bigger ones... they aren't the cutest when they are big, but comfy with some big winter socks!!


----------



## Nishi621

I just decided to buy a pair of short UGGS for the winter.  I usually wear a 7.5 or an 8-but, I saw on a few sites that it says if you are a half size, to go down a size. So, they are saying I should buy a 7-should i really do that?


----------



## Swanky

I'm a 7.5-8 and I bought 8's and they're a bit loose on me. . . I'm buying 7's this year.


----------



## jadecee

I went down a half size to a 7 and they fit me perfect!


----------



## bijou

for my ultras i got my shoe size and they stretched. they felt like they got bigger as i wore them. (i'm a size 7 and i got a 7 in these)

in the classics i sized down and they fit the way they do when i got them the first day. (i'm a size 7 and i got a 6 in the classic talls)


----------



## Nishi621

OK-it sounds like I should get a 7 (I will be buying the short classics)-thanks!


----------



## shelbell77

Jadore said:


> hahah I have a pair of size 9 black short uggs!. I usually wear a size9,so I got a size 9,they are a bit roomy but I love them!. Do any of you guys know if  uggs shrink abit when they get wet?. My grandma that is a size 10W tried on one of my size 9,and one pair is a tad bit loose on me:s



Mine did shrink up a bit when I WASHED them in the sink.  But then they stetched back out again.


----------



## spylove22

I just got a pair of uptown uggs and the length is borderline ok, my toes kind of touch the front part. I really want to keep them, if only they were half a size bigger which they don't make, they would be perfect. I'm thinking if they stretch out, do you think they would be ok?


----------



## ItsMyWorld

My first pair were like that and I loved them. I'm a 9.5, the Uggs were an 8 and they were basically perfect. They stretched a little on me but not a lot. My other pair is a 9 and while I actually prefer the way the 8 feels, the 9 doesn't mess up my nail polish. :shame:


----------



## Bag-aholic

I think you should be ok when the wool flattens in my experience you gain about 1/2 size

I buy mine really firm otherwise when the wool flattens they get too big and slop up and down on my feet.


----------



## peace43

Bag-aholic said:


> I think you should be ok when the wool flattens in my experience you gain about 1/2 size
> 
> I buy mine really firm otherwise when the wool flattens they get too big and slop up and down on my feet.



Agree.  Also, I think it depends on the thickness of the sheepskin.  I just bought the short  Ultra Uggs in chocolate (love this color) and I got a size 9.  The sheepskin inside is very soft.  My feet seemed to be near the top of the shoe but after a day of wearing these new boots, I now feel that they are too big because the sheepskin flattened out and is really soft.  I have to wear socks with my new shoes so that my feet don't slide inside as much which does help a bit but I usually like to wear the shoes with bare feet.

I also have a taupe Ultra Uggs in a size 9, but they fit much better than the chocolate pair as the sheepskin in the taupe pair was much more denser than my new pair of Uggs. 

But, I love Uggs and just ordered the Lorcano short in dark brown leather from www.cozyboots.com.  No tax and free shipping!


----------



## mizfoxy

Bag-aholic said:


> I think you should be ok when the wool flattens in my experience you gain about 1/2 size
> 
> I buy mine really firm otherwise when the wool flattens they get too big and slop up and down on my feet.



bagaholic, i had that happen to my classic uggs.  I usually wear a 7 and my friend suggested i go a size down as they do stretch, so i got a 6.  Thinking it was the same, i just bought a grey Cardy in a size 6 also, but i find they are a bit more snug than the classic.  I compared the soles of both the classic and the cardy and they are the same, so it must be the difference in construction that makes the cardy a bit more snug.
Do you know if the crochet material of the cardy will stretch as well?
Thanks!!!


----------



## spylove22

I wore them today and they DID stretch!


----------



## mizfoxy

spylove22 said:


> I wore them today and they DID stretch!



are the ones you have made of suede?


----------



## spylove22

mizfoxy said:


> are the ones you have made of suede?


 
yup, they are very tall lace up, they are a bit more structured than the classics.


----------



## thechick

so like, the boot sizes don't really stretch, but i've heard that u can stretch the calf on them... is this true?? i just bought a new pair, and they are a little tight to fit my skinny jeans under... was wondering if anyone knew about a way to remedy this....???


----------



## londonChanel

Hmm, as an Ugg lover (I have 3 pairs) I wish I would have gotten a smaller size in my flat original Ugg boots. In the cold, you really don't need socks and it takes away from the comfort of them. I do wear socks with my wedge boots because they are not nearly as comfy as the flat traditional Ugg boot. Those, I would buy big enough for socks. If you wanted to wear socks, you could wear an ultra thin one just for added warm and not add bulkiness.


----------



## Amberini

I am a UK 5, but I generally have wide feet.

I have the UGGS in a UK 5 and they are too big.

The thing is, they are supposed to mould to the shape of your feet and you will find if you try someone elses on, that they are _very_ uncomfortable. So, I think like with any shoe, they will come lose.

I wouldn't advise wearing socks with them though, the sheepskin inside feels all round when you do that and they don't work the way they are supposed to. I.E. Keeps your feet warm when it's cool, and cool when it's warm.

HTH!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

If you can't find a pair in the size you want, would you say it's best to go down a half size or a size and a half?


----------



## chantal

Your suppose to buy one size down because they do.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Yeah I know, but because I'm trying to buy them from a US site (it's cheaper than buying them in the UK) I'd need an 8.5 which I can't seem to find on a site that also ships to the UK lol.
Ah well, it's not a big deal. I'll bite the bullet and pay the extra in the UK if I have to.


----------



## blackberrypatch

Does anyone have problems with the heel of the foot sliding up and down the boot "shaft" when walking?  

When I'm just standing in my Uggs (barefoot) it's a great fit, but when I walk my heels lift up a lot.  Maybe I should stuff the calf part of the boot?


----------



## msJenna

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

OKAY OKAY!

Sorry before I freak out.
I just wanted to stop you in your tracks.
Uggs Stretch A LOT
The fur on the inside flattens completely.
Always buy them SMALL
So small that they are TIGHT
Because they will give a size to two sizes

I have size 7 feet, and wear size 5 uggs.

I bought a pair of kids size 3 uggs, and they were so tight at first, to the point where I thought they were almost uncomfortable. Within a week they had given.

Buy them so they are extremely snug because they will completely give
and stretch right out and if you buy them so they fit just right
they'll be too big within a month

Okay! Just wanted everyone to know.
I would hate for someone to buy them and have them stretch out to the point where they aren't wearable.


----------



## msJenna

Nishi621 said:


> I just decided to buy a pair of short UGGS for the winter.  I usually wear a 7.5 or an 8-but, I saw on a few sites that it says if you are a half size, to go down a size. So, they are saying I should buy a 7-should i really do that?



Get a 6!!!


----------



## spylove22

I should know this since I have a few pairs, but I always buy size 8 which ends up being loose after a few months. I just bought a size 7 and my toes are touching the end, right now they don't feel too comfy to walk long distances. I'm just wondering when they stretch out, will they feel better length wise as well? How tight do you buy your Uggs when brand new?


----------



## VPT

Depends on the model really. 
Old classics tend to fit large, I'm a sz 8 and wear classics in 7, while newer models fit snugly at 8. New models meaning the ones with Poron foot bed and stiffer leather/suede upper. Classics stretch a little over time, new models don't.


----------



## spylove22

^I bought the classic short in grey. I'm an 8-8.5 in regular boots. In Uggs, I always buy 8, which are great at first but then they get kinda loose and I have to wear socks. I hope the 7's stretch out enough.


----------



## HauteMama

The top part will stretch, but no amount of stretching will lengthen the sole. So if your toes are touching a seam or if they are to the end of the sole, the leather on the top will stretch to accomodate your toes, but the bottom cannot. Any discomfort you feel UNDER your toes is probably there to stay; any discomfort you feel on top of your toes can stretch.


----------



## spylove22

well, the discomfort is on the top so hopefully they'll be fine.


----------



## Chanel Angel

YES they do! I have about ten pairs of uggs in size 8 that ive had forever and the are all huge on me now. I recently bought 2 new pairs, gray and brown, in size 7. I was unsure about the snugness, tightness of them and thought if anything theyd stretch widthwise but not lengthwise, but they do. It didnt take long


----------



## msJenna

Yup!
My first pair were a size 5 and they stretched out too much
So now I buy kids size 3 and they are so snug at first almost uncomfortable and then after about two weeks they give


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Yes they do stretch.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

When I went to get a pair of uggs, the sales man told me that they run a size small.  I'm a size 9 and I got a size 8.  At first I wasn't sure if I was gonna like them, but the guy told me that they have to be snug in the beginning so that they can mold to the shape of your feet.


----------



## Malishka

msJenna said:


> Yup!
> My first pair were a size 5 and they stretched out too much
> So now I buy kids size 3 and they are so snug at first almost uncomfortable and then after about two weeks they give


I was questioning that yesterday: I wear size 5 and not sure what to take.  Do you think size 4 in kids will be too big on me?  My regular shoe size is 5.  
Would I be very uncomfortable the first 2 weeks?  I want to  buy Uggs for my trip to Iceland in 3 weeks.  
What should I do?


----------



## lorpunky

I wear a size 6.5 in regular shoes, a size 5 in womens Uggs and a 4 in kids Uggs. I tried on a size 3 kids and I had a hard time getting my foot in them, once they were on they were a little uncomfortable, but I'm sure they would have stretched. The kids 4 I have are already starting to stretch after wearing them 3x and I'm wishing they were a little smaller now.

If you are a 5 in womens, then a 3 in kids would probably fit you better than a 4.


----------



## Malishka

wow, the more ppl the more opinions... go figure!


----------



## skphotoimages

I am wondering how much the classic uggs stretch and how long it takes?  I am a size 8 and occasionally and 8.5 in a normal shoe.
I have tried on uggs in a 7 and an 8.  The 8's feel pretty good...slightly loose maybe in the right foot (smaller foot).  The 7's feel good too, slightly snug, and definitely snug on the left toes.  
Had I not read here that they stretch, i would have gotten the 8's, but if the 8's stretched I think they'd be "floppy".
So should I stick with the 7's?  How much do they stretch?


----------



## skphotoimages

Well since no one answered me, I'll just update for future searchers, or new members looking for advice on this.  i wore my Classics today all day for the first time.  When i first had them on they were really snug, like they almost made my toes tingle from being so snug.  A few hours later they were perfect.  I took them off for a while in the evening, and when i went to go put them back on, I noticed the shearling where my toes go was either gone or flattened out.  It felt weird at first to put them back on because they where bald where my toes where but all furry and bunchy between my toes.  BUT they fit without the snugness from when I first got them.


----------



## skphotoimages

I have worn my uggs for a few days now, and I can see why someone might order two sizes down.  I should say that I've been wearing them with socks (I'm allergic to some wools (ones with or treated with lanolin)).  This morning it was so cold in my house I just put them on barefooted (crossing my fingers on the allergic part) and they were rather lose.  So normally I wera a size 8 in sockless shoes or an 8.5 in shoes with a sock (like other boots or tennis shoes).  I got the classic tall in a 7, and it was tight at first (with socks) but wore in in one day to a perfect fit with socks.  However had I intended on wearing these without socks, i can see the point of going down two sizes possible.  I hope this all helps someone else!


----------



## jcriley5

i am usually an 8 and I ordered a 7 online because of everyone's reviews. At first I was thinking that I would exchange it since my toes touched the top of the shoe but I wore it around the house for that day to see if they would stretch and they did!


----------



## sirrix

I'm a guy and just bought a pair of Ugg Rockville boots. They are leather on the outside and have a little bit of the fleece lining but not as much as the regular boots you are all discussing.  These are also a little snug on me.  If they were regular boots I would just return them, but I'm wondering if they will stretch. Generally, leather boots will stretch out over time but from what you all have said, the outside leather on the Uggs doesn't stretch at all. Is this true? Should I get a size up?


----------



## devoted7

*BUMP* 

Hi ladies and gents! I just ordered some classic tall boots and wanted to know if the circumference of the boot stretches. I tried these on before purchasing them online and they fitted fine, but the ones i ordered are a little snugged on my calf. does anyone know if the circumference will stretch? 

any advice would be great. thanks in advance!


----------



## Lush Life

I am hoping they stretch a bit as well--I wear a 10, and I have a pair of classic talls in choclate in 10, and they are perfectly comfy; but I have been longing for classic talls in black, and I finally found a pair on sale, but the largest size available were 9s, so I took a risk and ordered them. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## kaylababy99

okay so i bought a size 8 in women’s and there really hard to put on i have to pull the back up and push my foot in. should i go and buy a size 9 or will the  stretch  out a few times after wearing them..


----------



## Elementary

Depends on the style and material you bought. The classics etc, that have the sheepskin lining will not so much stretch as they’ll become matted with wear, essentially making them feel bigger. I’ve always gone down one full size in Uggs, but I haven’t bought a new pair in about 7 years.


----------



## prepster

Thanks to @devoted7 for bumping this thread.  I tried on 5 styles of Uggs yesterday and in every pair I needed to go a full size up from my regular size.  I have wide feet, and they were all snug, but they also seemed short--my toes were very close to the edge of the toe.  (I am new to Uggs, so I have no experience here.)  On the Uggs website, I noticed many reviewers saying the same thing--the boots they ordered ran small, although a few styles seemed to run large for everyone.  I was not able to try on the Suvi yesterday, but I ordered it in a full size larger.  It appears that Ugg sizing is all over the map.


----------

